
Contempt Culture - nathyong
http://blog.aurynn.com/86/contempt-culture
======
cjcenizal
This is honest, clear, and on the mark. Disregarding people's feelings isn't
cool. Being an asshole isn't cool. I think those traits are orthogonal to
skill, and only imply immaturity.

